# Problema Ea2 LABS



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Boas 

Possuo uma estação Ea2 LABS AL802 na qual me deparo com um problema em que as horas adiantam-se sempre mais uma hora ou seja acerto hoje o relógio e amanhã de manhã ja tem uma hora a mais, tive a pesquisar na net e vi que o relógio é via DCF77 nao sei o que isto é pedia aos mais entendidos que me ajudassem 

a estaçao é esta :


----------



## Zapiao (14 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

Esse relogio é radio-controlado, ou seja, recebe um sinal vindo dos UK ou da Alemanha e acerta o relogio ao segundo. Tenho disso em casa, uma estaçao meteo e 2 casios solares wave-ceptors.

Quando acertares a hora mete-a 1 hora adiantada e nao te preocupes mais com isso porque ás 0h ele vai tentar apanhar esse sinal e acerta-a de acordo com a hora de inverno. 

Atençao que em alturas de mau tempo pode nao acertar como acontece aqui frequentemente.

Info aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77


----------



## filipeoliveira (14 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

meteoamador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Possuo uma estação Ea2 LABS AL802 na qual me deparo com um problema em que as horas adiantam-se sempre mais uma hora ou seja acerto hoje o relógio e amanhã de manhã ja tem uma hora a mais, tive a pesquisar na net e vi que o relógio é via DCF77 nao sei o que isto é pedia aos mais entendidos que me ajudassem
> 
> a estaçao é esta :



Tenho o ea2 labs al 808 e também me acontece a mesma coisa. Hoje de manhã estava com os dados todos alterados ia a 14.02.2080 e a hora toda trocada, nunca me aconteceu antes.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Façam isso, adiantem 1h quando procederem ao acerto da hora, depois ele trata do resto. A minha estaçao meteo tem um sistema de acerto diferente que é: acerto a hora aCtual e depois no menu seguinte onde aparece um 0 eu meto -1. As vossas estao a acertar pela hora da Alemanha.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

Ou entao verifiquem se nao estao na hora de verao.


----------



## filipeoliveira (15 Fev 2014 às 00:09)

Zapiao disse:


> Ou entao verifiquem se nao estao na hora de verao.



Agora já está correcto. Este problema também poderá ser do mau tempo que está sobre UK.
A minha tambem tem o sistema igual de acerto que é: acerto a hora (agora não sei se é de lá ou a de actual) e depois no menu seguinte onde aparece um 0, -1, 1... Andei a ver e tinha um botão com o sinal de uma antena, executei e lá acertou sozinho. ficou a hora correcta mas no menu seguinte ficou o 0.


----------



## meteoamador (15 Fev 2014 às 22:14)

Problema resolvido coloquei -1 no fuso horario
Obrigado pelo feedback


----------

